# Back Alley Madness (hardcore)



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

Like I've said in the past. I enjoy anything hardcore. This may not be exactly Baden level badassery, but I just found this video on the youtubes. Looks like some nice young dogs and some excellent helpers/handlers. I hope you all enjoy as much as I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CndYAemqGq0


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

Notice the lack of back ties or whips? The helpers do so little yet so much. I love the subtlety about this style of work


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: David Felliciano decoy work?*



Lance Dior said:


> This may not be exactly Baden level badassery, but I just found this video on the youtubes. Looks like some nice young dogs and some excellent helpers/handlers. I hope you all enjoy as much as I did.


"Lance"

So you "just found this video on the youtubes" the day after it was made and wait.........doesn't one of the "excellent helpers/handlers" just happen to look an awful lot like one David Felliciano? Of course we know that you're not David or Joel LOL
Nice dog(s) nice decoy work, nice distractions.
Michalek may be right about you knowing something about decoy work. Now all you have to do is quit all the other nonsense that you think is "entertaining" and quit fuking with people on the list. Again, nice decoy work


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: David Felliciano decoy work?*



Thomas Barriano said:


> "Lance"
> 
> So you "just found this video on the youtubes" the day after it was made and wait.........doesn't one of the "excellent helpers/handlers" just happen to look an awful lot like one David Felliciano? Of course we know that you're not David or Joel LOL
> Nice dog(s) nice decoy work, nice distractions.
> Michalek may be right about you knowing something about decoy work. Now all you have to do is quit all the other nonsense that you think is "entertaining" and quit fuking with people on the list. Again, nice decoy work


Yep found it while searching des Barriques malinois. It looks like Walleed might be onto something.

Not sure who the helpers are, but I'm sure they appreciate the kind words


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look at all that work to get the dog to bark with some sort of juice. pop pop pop pop pop pop pop pop pop pop.

Hard when you have to shape a dogs behavior, so he fits the sch mold. I would toss that shitter, and get a dog that can actually do the work.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input Jeff. From what I've seen of your dogs and helperwork if you think it's ****ed up, I know my shit is looking pretty good.\\/


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: David Felliciano decoy work?*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice dog(s) nice decoy work, nice distractions.


Thanks Thomas


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If that is the reality you choose, then fine. pop pop pop pop. LOL Take a look at Buko's H&B. Never EVER had to pop pop pop pop. THe dog brings it himself. Maybe you need to work on getting that dog some confidence. That is what I would work on, as the pressure is the only thing that helps him. I call that propping a dog up. 

Some dogs just don't have it, so you prop them up. Some dogs probably had it, but got stomped down, and now have to be propped up. The dog does not know how to impress the helper, he IS impressed by the helper.

Hopefully you can understand that. Too much too soon, and the dog having had no chance to mature, has to be frustrated.

This is the reason your dog looks like that, and my dog looks the way he does. Something to think about while you are doing your defense work. Obviously, someone got in that dogs head, and you didn't see it happen.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good, subtle work,,,nice dogs...but fail to see anything remotely resembling hardcore LOL..got me to watch it though, so maybe the title worked even though it was very misleading and thus made the video a huge letdown for me...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If that is the reality you choose, then fine. pop pop pop pop. LOL Take a look at Buko's H&B. Never EVER had to pop pop pop pop. THe dog brings it himself. Maybe you need to work on getting that dog some confidence. That is what I would work on, as the pressure is the only thing that helps him. I call that propping a dog up.
> 
> Some dogs just don't have it, so you prop them up. Some dogs probably had it, but got stomped down, and now have to be propped up. The dog does not know how to impress the helper, he IS impressed by the helper.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff:lol:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> good, subtle work,,,nice dogs...but fail to see anything remotely resembling hardcore LOL..got me to watch it though, so maybe the title worked even though it was very misleading and thus made the video a huge letdown for me...


No not hardcore. But I guess that one mans hardcore is another mans slap and tickle. 

Thanks Joby


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

no problem chris...like I said.got me to watch..and I did learn a few things too...nice dogs,good work...just not the hardcore factor...LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my god that is so over the top, how do you do it?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't use a whip because it makes the dog to crazy but popping doesn't?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Don't use a whip because it makes the dog to crazy but popping doesn't?


No it dosen't. Now do you want to ask why the dog is being "popped" or would you like to descend deeper into the Oehlsen Vortex of Idiocracy?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll take the second since I never watched the video


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I never watched the video


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No my I phone won't play it so Maybe later I will. Are putting yourself in the fellatio vortex with the pics?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Fellatio is over at Chris's house posting. Wait till you see the video. pop pop pop pop pop. LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO............ iT'S THE VOICE FROM THE VORTEX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

See ? I told you.


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh pop pop pop on the 18 month old dog in the video. A far cry from back tie, whip and no movement from the helper which is how you insisted these fellas work dogs! The older dog in the video didn't need it, so you get to see the finished product as well. 


Buko couldn't find a helper in a small building hiding in a ****ING BLIND!!! Who the hell does Mondio and never trains inside? Maybe that's why you were not very successful. 

BTW, you wish Buko could do bark and hold as strong as the youngest dog in that video. LOL @ you thinking Buko's 3 minute long blind search and circus trick jumping up and down bark and hold was anything other than ****ed up. You state Sch3 is like getting a Brevet then post a video of your dog failing to engage the helper with only two blinds up. That would have been a big fat 0 in Schutzhund


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

BTW, the pops were to keep the young dog clean not to make him bark, but we already know you can NOT decipher the information that your eyes send to your braingl


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

I also don't know what you mean when you say "juice" to get a dog to bark. Look at the first bark and hold from the little dog in the video. See how intense it was? Maybe later on in the video he was getting tired from the 90 degree weather in So Cal? Non the less the dog still bites good and shows intent in the guarding. The subtlety of the helper work got him back into the barking.

That little dog is also Schutzhund one. You say you'd toss that shitter and buy one that can do the work. I guess that's because you never managed to title a dog in schutzhund. A bit more insight as to why you just bought a FR3 dog as well


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lance, is that you? How the hell are you man? You are in So Cal now?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to agree not very hardcore. The dogs seemed nice and the helpers didn't really do much but be safe. where is the alley? You found this on Waleed's site?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok just watched it, the first dog almost seemed bored even with the taps from the helper to keep her barking bad cadence, seconds from yawning she/he seemed! Second dog was all over the helper, lots to work on there, needs to learn distance! Third dog was Davids and looked pretty good from the short clip, nice intensity! Davids second dog was a bit dull and did not like being pushed but maybe I'm not seeing the dog right from the short clip. Nothing stellar, just normal Schutzhund! Keep it up guys, your on the right track! Back Alley Madness????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey guys, love the video, dogs are looking grrrrrrrrrreat! Just don't be such strangers sometimes it seems like I only see you at trials! 

Hey ain't it grand when a miserable person comes along and tries to insult you but only ends up falling flat on his face because he is so clearly clueless......AGAIN!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Hey guys, love the video, dogs are looking grrrrrrrrrreat! Just don't be such strangers sometimes it seems like I only see you at trials!
> 
> Hey ain't it grand when a miserable person comes along and tries to insult you but only ends up falling flat on his face because he is so clearly clueless......AGAIN!!!:lol::lol::lol:


Wasn't miserable until I listened to the freaking awful music on the video - Why would anyone post a video about Back Alleys and play freaking porn music and expect people to take it seriously (haha) :-k

Don't lock the thread - I was only kidding around nothing serious!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah definetly have to question the musical stylings............:-& (kidding!!)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Borat and Bernie Mac are in the same Schutzhund club?

And I cannot imagine how nasty it must have felt sliding one leg in at a time into those camo man sweat laden scratch pants after another man had worn them. That's just ****ing gross.

I am just kidding...about the Borat, Bernie Mac stuff.....but not about the scratch pants. That's like going to the gym and sharing workout clothes...Yak!

Who loves ring worm...Chris and David do!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would like to add that if someone on this forum is covering for someone else that has been banned then that person's $#!+ is gonna fry also!!!!!


----------

